# Ice Fishing Muskie Vid



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Huge Muskie video. Monster that's gotta be near 48 or 50"


----------



## method (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't think I'd want to be putting my hand down the hole to retrieve one of those things like that guy was doing. I like my digits intact.

-Mike


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

holy cow. i did not think you could go for muskie in the winter..


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

They weren't targeting ski's, they were fishin lakers (note the large rod). Tough to tell a hungry muskie not to bite! :lol:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

They fish for them down in WI and other states duing the winter. It is not easy but they can get a few here and there. They use live bait of various types to get them to bite. Equipment is similar to what they use for lakers. There have been a few articals in musky mags on the subject but most areas like in MN the season closes on them.


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

that is sickening... htat guy has to be retarted to stick his hand down there


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Yea I hate that when the fish are to big to fit through the hole. :beer:


----------

